# relativer Pfad



## Evolver (7. Mrz 2008)

Also ich lerne gerade JSP, JSTL, Struts usw. Im Rahmen meines (simulierten) Geschäftsmodells möchte ich Daten in einer Datei in meinem Projektverzeichnis, z.B. im Ordner WEB-INF, speichern. Aber relative Pfade gehen ja von Tomcat aus, also z.B. von _c:\Tomcat\bin_, während meine Anwendung ja an ganz anderer Stelle liegt. Also wie nehme diese andere Stelle als relativen Pfad?


----------



## Guest (8. Mrz 2008)

Beim speichern hilft dir

```
getServletContext().getRealPath(Unterverzeichnis in deiner Webanwendung);
```
WEB-INF ist allerdings nicht der geeignete Ort zum Speichern von Daten. Das Verzeichnis enthält sensible Daten, wie die Anwendungskonfiguration für den Web Container und unterliegt daher Zugriffsbeschränkungen.

In einer Struts-Action kommst du an den ServletContext über getServlet().


----------



## Evolver (8. Mrz 2008)

Gut, das werde ich mal probieren. In der Praxis wird man die Daten ja eh in einer Datanbank ablegen, aber zu Übungszwecken wollte ich meine Dateien nicht quer über die Festplatte verstreuen .


----------

